# FIRST INTERVIEW - EEKKS!!



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

We went to an initial information session 5 weeks ago and have now received a letter inviting us for interview after which places may be offered for prep course in november!!!

Can anyone enlighten me as to what they ask at the interview etc.  We have to take Id for the CRB checks with us.

Thanks!


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Alex

It's just to get a better idea of the two of you, what you are like, what you do, how many siblings you've got, etc.

Also they are looking to get an idea of what you want out of the adoption, how many children you are after, what ages, etc.

Don't worry about it just be yourselves and be honest about what you want.

Good luck
Cindy


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Alex

See 1 more reply already, I hope by starting another thread you will get more response. 

I'm sure once a few more people have woken up to this glorious day we are having(I've only just got up - DH has taken our 2 children out & let me have a lie in - something I've not done in years!) you will get more responses.

Andrea
xxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Anyone!!!!


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Alex 
guess they may discuss how you have comt to adoption. Each authority is different.
love gill


----------



## tinkerb (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi Alex, 

mine was quite a while ago now but from what i remember they asked you things like why you want to adopt, what age and why you have decided on that age (although they dont hold you to that at this stage)about your support network (family and friends) how/if you would ask for help if you needed it, why we thought we could do this and qualities in each other. i do remember they asked alot of questions (more than i was expecting after they had told me it would be an informal short meeting - they were at my house for 2 hours). but i also remember that the questions were nothing that we hadnt already gone over and over in our heads about already so in hindsight - nothing to worry about. you can only answer honestly from the heart (if that doesnt sound too soppy!)
i understand that all authorities do things differently so it could be completely different for you. Good Luck!  

love tracey.


----------

